# a ter que escolher...



## Dymn

Bom dia,

Esta frase é tirada do _Livro do Desassossego_:

_*A ter que escolher*, para leitura única, entre Chateaubriand e Vieira, escolheria Vieira sem necessidade de meditar._

O significado aqui é "_se eu tivesse que escolher_". Então me pergunto se eu poderia também usar a preposição "_de_": "_de ter que escolher_", como se faz em castelhano.

Muito obrigado


----------



## machadinho

Não, 'de' não funciona. E a+infinitivo equivale ao gerúndio: Tendo que escolher entre eles, escolheria Vieira. Mas, sim, é o mesmo que 'se tivesse de escolher...'


----------



## jazyk

A ter que/de escolher = se tiver que/de escolher, caso tenha que/de escolher

*A + infinitivo* = condição quando puder substituir por *caso* ou *se*.


----------



## machadinho

jazyk said:


> A ter que/de escolher = se tiver que/de escolher, caso tenha que/de escolher
> 
> *A + infinitivo* = condição quando puder substituir por *caso* ou *se*.


Pois é, eu tinha dado essa resposta aí antes mas editei e voltei atrás precisamente pela falta do 'o'. Por que não 'ao ter', me perguntei? Mas no fundo é a mesma coisa.


----------



## Ari RT

Picuinhas... mas esse nosso forum anda tão paradinho que qualquer discussão que se levante vale uma interação.
Será que a condição (se tiver que...) não seria transformada em ocasião concreta (quando tiver que...) ao se adicionar o determinante?
- A ser possível, telefone (faça se for possível);
- Ao ser possível, telefone (faça quando se tornar possível);
- A encontrar indícios de malversação, duvide (se encontrar);
- Ao encontrar indícios de malversação, passei a duvidar (quando encontrei).
Seguindo o mesmo raciocínio, ao ter que escolher = no momento em que tiver que escolher.

Também estou pensando aqui que verbos levam artigo quando têm função de substantivo. "O" ter que escolher, o escrever bem demanda leitura, o amar sem ser amado...
Então, considerando "ter que escolher" como locução verbal, por amor à simplicidade, teríamos que...
- "[se chegar] a o ter que escolher, escolherei..." (3 orações: escolherei, principal, chegar, subordinada condicional, verbo enclítico, e ter que escolher, substantiva, subordinada a chegar e com função predicativa); e
- "a ter que escolher, escolherei..." (2 orações: escolherei, principal, ter que escolher, subordinada a chegar, condicional)
...acabam levando ao mesmo entendimento, ainda que por vias sintáticas distintas?

Há uma regra nisso tudo ou estamos em um rincão não mapeado entre a semântica e a gramática, nem bem lá nem cá?

Faz sentido ou viajei? As aulas de análise sintática de dona Dorothy já vão longe no passado... Alguém faria o favor de aperfeiçoar isso aí acima?


----------



## englishmania

Como já disseram "a ter que escolher" significa "se tivesse de escolher",...

(editado)


----------



## jazyk

Acho que quis dizer se tivesse de escolher. Estar de escolher não conheço.


----------



## englishmania

jazyk said:


> Acho que quis dizer se tivesse de escolher. Estar de escolher não conheço.


Sim, claro, enganei-me. Obrigada, vou corrigir!


----------



## Vanda

Ari 





> Picuinhas... mas esse nosso forum anda tão paradinho que qualquer discussão que se levante vale uma interação.


Você me diverte... está mesmo.  Se cortarmos a graminha do outro.  Muito bom quando vocês levantam detalhes que, normalmente, não paramos para considerar.


----------



## machadinho

Estou a cantar.
Estou cantando.

A ter que escolher entre a e b, escolho b.
Tendo que escolher entra a e b, escolho b.

Estou enganada?


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Estou a cantar.
> Estou cantando.
> 
> A ter que escolher entre a e b, escolho b.
> Tendo que escolher entra a e b, escolho b.
> 
> Estou enganada?


Talvez sim e não, não está. Quero dizer, se não há dúvida quanto ao significado, que é efectivamente esse, tenho dúvidas de que '_A ter que escolhe_r' seja a construção com infinitivo gerundivo que é comum em Portugal e que refere no início do seu post, que, tendo valor equivalente, pode ser convertida, sem nenhum problema, numa construção com gerúndio. Contudo, há casos em que a construção preposição '_a_'+ infinitivo não pode ser convertida num gerúndio. Se disser, por exemplo, '_F... não faz mais nada a não ser trabalhar_', aí não cabe gerúndio. O que me parece - e digo isto sob reserva de que a questão transcende os meus conhecimentos e o que digo é apenas uma maneira de pensar alto, sem chegar a uma conclusão firme, é que no caso proposto estamos apenas perante um infinitivo (melhor, uma locução infinitiva) regido pela preposição _'a_', à semelhança de outros casos em que essa regência serve para indicar condição, excepção, concessão ou hipótese. Poderia falar ainda de outros usos, igualmente inconvertíveis, como o que frequentemente usamos com enumerações, tais como em '_Coisas a fazer:_' (...) , '_Vamos ter de escolher entre várias soluções, a saber: (...)_', em conselhos ou ordens (lá vem o burocrata, imagine um despacho sobre uma proposta em que o decisor, assaltado pela dúvida sobre a bondade dela, se limita a escrever '_A pensar melhor')_.


----------



## machadinho

Ari RT said:


> Será que a condição (se tiver que...) não seria transformada em ocasião concreta (quando tiver que...) ao se adicionar o determinante?
> - A ser possível, telefone (faça se for possível);
> - Ao ser possível, telefone (faça quando se tornar possível);
> - A encontrar indícios de malversação, duvide (se encontrar);
> - Ao encontrar indícios de malversação, passei a duvidar (quando encontrei).
> Seguindo o mesmo raciocínio, ao ter que escolher = no momento em que tiver que escolher.


A única ressalva que faço é que há falta de paralelismo aí. Explico, o 'ao' parece se encaixar indiferentemente nos dois casos (ação abstrata e concreta) ao passo que 'a' não (só abstrata). Por exemplo:

(1) *A* encontrar indícios de malversação, *duvide.*
(2) *Ao* encontrar indícios de malversação, *duvide.*​
(1) e (2) não são equivalentes?


Ari RT said:


> Também estou pensando aqui que verbos levam artigo quando têm função de substantivo. "O" ter que escolher, o escrever bem demanda leitura, o amar sem ser amado...


Nem sempre. O artigo sublinha que o verbo a oração é um substantivo. Mas o artigo não é necessário. Há orações substantivas cujo verbo não tem artigo. Por exemplo:

(3) O escolher com discernimento é difícil.
(4) Escolher com discernimento é difícil.​
De novo, há diferença entre (3) e (4)?


Ari RT said:


> Então, considerando "ter que escolher" como locução verbal, por amor à simplicidade, teríamos que...
> - "[se chegar] a o ter que escolher, escolherei..." (3 orações: escolherei, principal, chegar, subordinada condicional, verbo enclítico, e ter que escolher, substantiva, subordinada a chegar e com função predicativa); e
> - "a ter que escolher, escolherei..." (2 orações: escolherei, principal, ter que escolher, subordinada a chegar, condicional)
> ...acabam levando ao mesmo entendimento, ainda que por vias sintáticas distintas?


Como disse acima, a presença ou ausência de artigo não determina se a oração é substantiva ou não. Portanto, nesses exemplos, não consigo ver maior diferença entre:
Se chegar a ter que escolher, escolherei.
Se chegar ao ter que escolher, escolherei.​


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Talvez sim e não, não está. Quero dizer, se não há dúvida quanto ao significado, que é efectivamente esse, tenho dúvidas de que '_A ter que escolhe_r' seja a construção com infinitivo gerundivo que é comum em Portugal e que refere no início do seu post, que, tendo valor equivalente, pode ser convertida, sem nenhum problema, numa construção com gerúndio. Contudo, há casos em que a construção preposição '_a_'+ infinitivo não pode ser convertida num gerúndio. Se disser, por exemplo, '_F... não faz mais nada a não ser trabalhar_', aí não cabe gerúndio. O que me parece - e digo isto sob reserva de que a questão transcende os meus conhecimentos e o que digo é apenas uma maneira de pensar alto, sem chegar a uma conclusão firme, é que no caso proposto estamos apenas perante um infinitivo (melhor, uma locução infinitiva) regido pela preposição _'a_', à semelhança de outros casos em que essa regência serve para indicar condição, excepção, concessão ou hipótese. Poderia falar ainda de outros usos, igualmente inconvertíveis, como o que frequentemente usamos com enumerações, tais como em '_Coisas a fazer:_' (...) , '_Vamos ter de escolher entre várias soluções, a saber: (...)_', em conselhos ou ordens (lá vem o burocrata, imagine um despacho sobre uma proposta em que o decisor, assaltado pela dúvida sobre a bondade dela, se limita a escrever '_A pensar melhor')_.


Claro, nem toda justaposição de preposição 'a' e infinitivo pode ser reduzida ao gerúndio. Ponto pacífico. Porém, Carfer, o meu raciocínio vai pelo caminho inverso. Por ser brasileira, eu parto do gerúndio e chego ao infinitivo gerundivo. Para mim, 'tendo que escolher' é de longe mais usual que 'a ter que escolher', e não o inverso. (Aliás, todo gerúndio pode ser expandido em infinitivo gerundivo? ) Por isso, minha tendência é ler infinitivo gerundivo nesse trecho do Bernardo Soares. Mas é só uma impressão.


----------



## Carfer

Bem... não tenho nenhuma resposta na ponta da língua para a sua pergunta e muito menos certezas, mas, assim de repente, ocorre-me que a forma perifrástica implica que haja um processo em curso ('_Estou a cantar_'). Em 'a_ ter que escolher...' _tudo o que há é uma hipótese. Isto não prejudica o significado, que é o mesmo, mas faz-me duvidar de que '_A ter que escolher_' seja a construção com infinitivo gerundivo.
Em todo o caso, julgo que não, nem todos os gerúndios podem ser expandidos em infinitivo gerundivo, desde logo porque este pressupõe um número limitado de verbos auxiliares (_'estar', 'andar', 'ir', 'vir','continuar' - _e não me ocorre mais nenhum),


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Isto não prejudica o significado, que é o mesmo, mas faz-me duvidar de que '_A ter que escolher_' seja a construção com infinitivo gerundivo.


Pois bem, estava enganada. De novo.


----------

